# Do you know who Clark Howard is? His wife is pregnant with a boy



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Clark Howard, for those of you who don't know, is a "financial guru" with his own radio show. Anyway, his site mentions that he's expecting a boy, and would like "advice" from listeners about a name. Perhaps we all could send him some more important advice.......about circ! ( I have no idea what his feelings are about circ, or even if this is his first child......he's close to 50, so I guess there's a good chance he has other children.)

His web site: www.clarkhoward.com

To email him: [email protected]

Feebeeglee, I'm going to send him your link, ok? Thanks!


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

I like Clark! He got his start in radio in Atlanta and now, his show is syndicated across the country. He's a sharp cookie and was a millionaire in his early 30's, decided to share his knowledge and helps a lot of people with problems including me once!

One thing that you need to know though, Clark is Jewish and any information should be appropriate. He has a daughter that I suspect is in her early teens by now but I don't believe he has any other children.

Frank


----------

